# My entry



## jrad4real (Nov 26, 2010)

Entering Siegfried to the comp!!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Good luck!


----------



## jrad4real (Nov 26, 2010)

thanks


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

you are very welcome! =D


----------



## jrad4real (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Your fish is beautiful! Good luck!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Wow, what a stunner!


----------



## jrad4real (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's such a pretty blue!


----------



## rooroober (Dec 12, 2010)

Great pic!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

hes beautiful!!


----------



## jrad4real (Nov 26, 2010)

bettalover2033 said:


> hes beautiful!!


Thanks 


So when does voting occur?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

If you want you can go and vote now


----------



## jrad4real (Nov 26, 2010)

I will


----------



## jrad4real (Nov 26, 2010)

I dont see mine on there


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

I know it's complicated at first, but once u know how to enter a pic..it's easy. U just need to keep an eye on the box that has last month's winner's picture in it and when it say's "enter the contest" u click on it then follow the step's from there.
Beautiful fish BTW!


----------



## cesitlie95 (Dec 27, 2010)

What a beautiful fish! The image quality is stunning.. very clear! Good luck on winning the contest


----------



## jrad4real (Nov 26, 2010)

Can I re-enter him this month?


----------

